# Болят бёдра и ягодица



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (1 Дек 2020)

Постараюсь тезисно. 1 мая онемение среднего и безымянного пальца левой руки, слабость левой руки пара дней.
11 мая простатит, при лечении тепло в простате при сидении. Несколько курсов антибиотиков не помогли. Последний уролог направил к неврологу. Жжение при сидении слева от промежности сильнее к вечеру. Поставили СХБТ.
Начало сентября, периодическое онемение левой руки (утром ненадолго), дискомфорт в ладонях при вождении авто, левое предплечье один день как будто кожа сгорела.  Парастезии шея, ступни. Середина сентября мурашки по затылку и шее, расфокусировка зрения.
02.10.20 Сходил на ЭН МГ по урологии. Отсутствует вегетативный ответ с обоих боков члена и с ладони.  Вегетативная дисфункция шейного и пояснично крестцового, ортостатическая гипотенция по результатам кардиоинтервалографии.
На следующий день после энмг на ягодице выскакивает герпес (он раньше уже там выскакивал раз в году да и на члене бывал но не часто). Начинает болеть крестец в местах крепления мышц. Через пару дней ночью понимаю что болят бёдра когда сплю на боку. Последние числа октября при ходьбе начинает болеть голень как толстой иглой колет сзади голени и впереди. Так как доктор где делал ЭНМГ в отпуске то бегу в ближайшее это 29 октября. Ставят полинейропатию  верхних и нижних конечностей, малоберцовый и центральный нерв не работают.
Невролог говорит, "всё фигня иди туда где делал первый раз". Прихожу 11 ноября туда где первый ЭН МГ делал, ничего не говорю, обследуюсь "без значительных ухудшений по сравнению с 02.10." Но теперь проблема с вегетативным ответом и левой ступни!!!!  Невролог говори если нет проблем ниже шеи а жалобы есть то делай МРТ головы. Тоже ничего не показало.
Сдаю ANA и двухспиральную ДНК в сетевой лаборатории Синево. АНА 1:100 а ДНК "пограничная". Иду к ревматологу типа СКВ ж. Она говорит "всё фигня вот направление в лабораторию которая в германию гоняет анализы" и ещё всякие там ревмопробы но типа можно в Украине сдавать. Через неделю ВСЕ анализы отрицательные. Врачи смотрят на меня подозрительно  а я говорю "спокойно у психиатра я уже был и лирику с эсцеталопрамом пью исправно".  На сегодня: - онемение в паху; - лёгкое жжение ладоней; - мышцы ног спазмированные, болят ягодицы при сидении. Денег потратил уже как стоимость недорогой машины, а диагноза типа нет.   Анализы постараюсь прикрепить. p/s/ я понимаю что вы меня за психа примите).


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2020)

@Оранжевый-хит сезона, Андрей, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (2 Дек 2020)

В принципе у меня один вопрос. Эти мои вегетативные отклонения они от остеохондроза или это что то другое? В герпес не сильно верю но сейчас прохожу курс от него.  Ещё зашкаливают G цитомегаловируса.

И ещё, вместе с бёдрами началось онемение мышц спины вдоль позвоночника.... но как то странно, когда ровни сижу всё нормально, когда "сгорбленный" то чувствуется онемение, вначале было с 2-х сторон сейчас только слева.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2020)

Про нейропатию полового нерва и туннельный синдром локтевого нерва прочитали?


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (7 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер, нейропатия полового нерва сомнений не вызывает. Сейчас по факту: онемение с промежности после дефекации или в горячей ванной (после движения проходит), и маленькое тёплое пятно на члене чаще наоборот при движении появляется. По поводу рук. На сегодня, по факту слабый дискомфорт самого центра (ямки) ладони, и то на психосоматику грешу после того что со мной мозг вытворял. Ну и остатки болей в бёдрах и слабое подёргивание в голенях. Жаль не умею нормально ЭНМГ расшифровывать. Некоторые фразы как они написаны в заключении меня настораживают.(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2020)

Что именно?


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (8 Дек 2020)

"ЭМГ признаков первично-мышечного, мотонейронального поражения не выявлено." А не первично-мышечного? Например стадии  IIIa и IIIb ( зачем писать что всё нормально, если я по ногам чувствую что не всё нормально(

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста при каких болезнях кроме БАС происходит денервационно-реиннервационный процесс. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

Оранжевый-хит сезона написал(а):


> "ЭМГ признаков первично-мышечного, мотонейронального поражения не выявлено." А не первично-мышечного? Например стадии  IIIa и IIIb ( зачем писать что всё нормально, если я по ногам чувствую что не всё нормально(
> 
> @Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста при каких болезнях кроме БАС происходит денервационно-реиннервационный процесс. Спасибо.


Так это значит что проблема не первична, а вторична, а вторична от позвоночника, мышц или неврозности.
Ишим причину.

Не ищите не искомое.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (9 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Лирику и эсциталопрам я пью.
Вопрос почему возник. ЭН МГ показывает что с проводимостью нервов у меня типа ОК. Значит это мотонейроны.
p/s/ уже диагноз рассеянный склероз не кажется таким страшным(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

Или потому что кажется что болит (вернее изменения настолько незначительны, что ЭНМГ их не видит, а вы чувсвуете.
Такой вариант так же есть, и часто встречается.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (9 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, Вы знаете, я достаточно неглупый человек. Даже авторитетный в своей отрасли. И мне научиться читать ЭНМГ, не буквы а цифры и графики несложно) Схожу сегодня в третье место на ЭНМГ) Вы знаете что меня смущает больше всего. За всё время мне ни один врач не сказал даже витаминку попить) Витаминка точно же не повредит)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

Не повредит. Но если нет нарушений, то зачем принимать? Хотя для самоуспокоения вполне можно.
Пока ищем причину, ждем новое заключение.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (9 Дек 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не повредит. Но если нет нарушений, то зачем принимать? Хотя для самоуспокоения вполне можно.
> Пока ищем причину, ждем новое заключение.


Проведение по моторным и сенсорным нервам нижних конечностей снижены больше справа по малоберцовому нерву, увеличена латентность и скорость проведения по малоберцовому нерву тоже справа, по большеберцовому нерву на границе нормативных значений. Скорость проведения по моторным и сесорным нервам верхних конечностей на границе нормы. ЭНМГ признаки аксонально-демиелизирующего поражения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

То есть нейропатия.
Но ее не все чувствуют.


----------



## DimaA (9 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, а какая может быть причина нейропатии? Кроме герпеса...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

Диабет.
Щитовидка.
Водка часто и много.
Водка один раз, но плохая.
Помещение обработанное от тараканов (дихлофос).


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (10 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1. шесть раз сдавал на сахар и два раза гликированый гемоглобин.
2. делал узи и сдавал какой-то тиреотропный гормон
3. с мая алкоголь не употребляю
4. см. пункт 3
5. вроде как не мог нигде травануться, обычный "офисный планктон"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2020)

Значит просто пришло Ваше время.
Или опять про "кажется".
У меня был пациент, который чувствовал, как "эритроциты задевают за стенки сосудов".

А как это мешает Вам жить? Опишите.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (10 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, описывал уже но опишу ещё раз заодно и сделаю "ревизию")
1. Половой нерв с которого всё и началось, онемение вокруг ануса после дефекации, либо в горячей ванной либо посидев долго на твёрдом, приливы тепла к члену, были попеременно и справа и слева теперь остались только слева маленькое пятнышко, возникают произвольно не могу понять закономерность;
2. Дискомфорт в  центре ладоней, становится сильнее когда вожу машину, последнее время уменьшился, остался на грани ощущения;
3. Онемение мышц спины, началось после герпеса на ягодице одновременно с болями в крестце и бёдрах. Было с обеих сторон спины, сейчас только слева и слабо выраженное. Опять таки чувствуется сильнее после горячей ванной.
4. После болей в крестце и бёдрах остались боли в ногах, спереди над коленными чашечками мышцы и голени сзади. Подёргивания в икрах, слабое, в основном в покое, такое впечатление что мышцы расслабляются и я это чувствую. Если долго сижу так же боли в наружной части бёдер ближе к ягодицам.
5.  Во время стрессовых ситуаций бывают явно ощутимые приливы жара к верхней части спины в районе шеи, там где у меня была гиперчувствительность несколько месяцев назад (чувствовал как волосок с головы падает на кожу).
Про синдром "горячей ванны" знаю но МРТ головы с контрастом написали:
"Обнаруженные очаговые изменения в головном мозге не характерны для демиелинизирующего процесса, соответствуют глиозом как проявление церебральной микроангиопатии по визуальной шкале Fazekas 1.  Данных за наличие объемных образований на момент обследования не получено. По сравнению с предыдущим МРТ обследованием от 08.04.2017р. МР-картина в головном мозге представляется без существенной негативной динамики.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2020)

> ...1. Половой нерв с которого всё и началось, онемение вокруг ануса после дефекации, либо в горячей ванной либо посидев долго на твёрдом, приливы тепла к члену, были попеременно и справа и слева теперь остались только слева маленькое пятнышко, возникают произвольно не могу понять закономерность;


- То есть мелочь, но закрепляем положительную динамику. Лечение, тренировка, подушка под крестец.


> ...2. Дискомфорт в центре ладоней, становится сильнее когда вожу машину, последнее время уменьшился, остался на грани ощущения;


- То есть мелочь, но закрепляем положительную динамику. Лечение, тренировка, подушка для сна, монитор на уровне глаз, руки на клавиатуре строго 90 градусов с подпором, правильна организация рабочего времени.


> ...3. Онемение мышц спины, началось после герпеса на ягодице одновременно с болями в крестце и бёдрах. Было с обеих сторон спины, сейчас только слева и слабо выраженное. Опять таки чувствуется сильнее после горячей ванной.


- То есть мелочь, но закрепляем положительную динамику. Лечение, тренировка, подушка поясницы, аппликатор, мази.


> ...4. После болей в крестце и бёдрах остались боли в ногах, спереди над коленными чашечками мышцы и голени сзади. Подёргивания в икрах, слабое, в основном в покое, такое впечатление что мышцы расслабляются и я это чувствую. Если долго сижу так же боли в наружной части бёдер ближе к ягодицам.


- То есть мелочь, но закрепляем положительную динамику. Лечение, тренировка, комфорт во сне на матрасе, аппликатор, мази


> ...5. Во время стрессовых ситуаций бывают явно ощутимые приливы жара к верхней части спины в районе шеи, там где у меня была гиперчувствительность несколько месяцев назад (чувствовал как волосок с головы падает на кожу).


- То есть мелочь, но закрепляем положительную динамику. Принимаем успокоительный, а лучше антидепрессанты, или психотерапевт или "практически" ориентированная психотерапия.


> ...Про синдром "горячей ванны" знаю но МРТ головы с контрастом написали:
> "Обнаруженные очаговые изменения в головном мозге не характерны для демиелинизирующего процесса, соответствуют глиозом как проявление церебральной микроангиопатии по визуальной шкале Fazekas 1. Данных за наличие объемных образований на момент обследования не получено. По сравнению с предыдущим МРТ обследованием от 08.04.2017р. МР-картина в головном мозге представляется без существенной негативной динамики.


- То есть здоров. Годен.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (11 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, а витамины пить-колоть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2020)

Вполне можно. Все полезно, если не перебор.


----------



## Виктор-72 (12 Дек 2020)

@Оранжевый-хит сезона, колоть ничего не надо, за исключением или это реанимационные мероприятия или препарат не усваивается при пероральном приеме. Ну не надо убивать в попе и других местах мышцы, которых у нас и так не так много, как природа хочет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2020)

Головной мозг - это слишком затратный орган, чтобы его обслуживать если им не пользуешься. (современный немецкий антрополог, увы, не вспомнил его имени)

Не зря обслуживаете!


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (14 Дек 2020)

"Сверление" в стопе левой ноги поднялось до подколенной впадинки. Думаю что это нерв.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (22 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер. Может было в вашей практике такое. Я ощущал лёгкий дискомфорт в ступне похожий как что то под кожей как пузырьки поднимались Сначала на правой потом на левой ступне между пяткой и подъёмом ступни с внутренней части ног. Потом поднялось ощущение под колено снаружи. И я понял что я чувствую как "гудит" нерв. Врач сказал что в этих местах которые я показываю нерв выходит близко к коже. Взял камертон приставил к ноге и я почувствовал такое же вибрирование, может чуточку тоньше. Не встречалось такое в вашей практике? Что это может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2020)

Нейропатическая боль.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (29 Дек 2020)

Опять выскочил герпес на заднице меньше 3-х месяцев прошло


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2020)

Лечим?


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (30 Дек 2020)

Месяц назад пропил курс вальтрекса и свечи галавита. Хорошо оставил три таблетки начал пить сразу и герпевиром намазал. Чем ещё лечить не знаю. За два дня до появления герпеса опять появился дискомфорт в шее и по внешней поверхности бедра.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (2 Янв 2021)

Подёргивания в мышцах нарастают.... думаю таки БАС(


----------



## горошек (2 Янв 2021)

Оранжевый-хит сезона написал(а):


> ...думаю таки БАС(


А слабость есть? Всё таки у БАС слабость, наверное, ведущий симптом. По крайней мере, по тому, что видела я. А у подергиваний куча причин.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (2 Янв 2021)

@горошек, у меня повышенные рефлексы+фасцикуляции, на ЭНМГ 3а и 3б стадии патологического процесса... как бы прогноз не сильно хороший...  ноги по утрам спазмированные


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2021)

Оранжевый-хит сезона написал(а):


> Месяц назад пропил курс вальтрекса и свечи галавита. Хорошо оставил три таблетки начал пить сразу и герпевиром намазал. Чем ещё лечить не знаю. За два дня до появления герпеса опять появился дискомфорт в шее и по внешней поверхности бедра.


Читаем - Лечение хронического герпеса и ищем специалиста


----------



## Elka66 (3 Янв 2021)

Здесь вам не помогут.Попробуйте разместить историю на форуме Эпштейн барр.Не пихайте в себя иммуномодулирующие препараты,достимулируетесь до аутоимунки,тогда подергивания покажутся цветочками.Успокойтесь не бас у вас,попросите у врача рецепт на фенозипам,если фасцикуляции вам так мешают.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (3 Янв 2021)

@Elka66, повышенные рефлексы (все неврологи ставят)+спастика бёдер+ЭНИГ 3а и 3б патологическая стадия+фасцикуляции, это уже как минимум "возможный БАС" если не "вероятный".


----------



## Анастасия ммм (11 Янв 2021)

@Оранжевый-хит сезона, Бас ставит только невролог...повышенные рефлексы бывают не только при бас. Вобще неврологи по нервно-мышечным видят бас уже по рефлексам патологическим , и по внешним признакам, энмг делают только для подтверждения диагноза. Поэтому смысла себя накручивать пока невролог вам это не скажет, нет.


----------

